# DaKine Hot Laps Gripper Bag...



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone have one of these?
My first ride out was quite disappointing...the bag rotated to the sides repeatedly (where it would be struck by the non drive crank arm.) in addition, I lost a co2 cartridge on a rocky downhill (it was in the side mesh 'expandable' wings that are on either side. It simply fell out of the bottom.
Two fixes made this bag much better.
One, my Rocky Mountain Altitude has a bolt for di2, and that was PERFECT placement for running a hole in the bottom of the bag, and putting in a washer and bolt...voila, no more twisting!
Two, I sewed the bottoms of the expandable 'wings', and then I could store stuff there without it falling out of the bottom. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I've got a couple of rides on mine. It's just a bit wider than the frame tubes and my knees end up touching it occasionally if the bag moves a bit off center. 

I do like the amount of storage. So far no issues with losing anything.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

SoCal-Rider said:


> I've got a couple of rides on mine. It's just a bit wider than the frame tubes and my knees end up touching it occasionally if the bag moves a bit off center.
> 
> I do like the amount of storage. So far no issues with losing anything.


Same thing here and been running it for about a month. No issues with losing anything on rocky, technical descents for me though. I have the CO2 cartridges in the front pockets that are made for them with tire levers in the sides. It does rotate on me occassionally but I have it jambed between the top and downtube which for the most part keeps it in place. I feel like they could have done a better job of designing the velcro strap as it doesn't synch tight enough.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine works fine - but it's also jammed up between the top and bottom tube, right behind the head tube.


----------



## dbeadle (Mar 4, 2014)

I used this bag once, attached to the bottom of my downtube and have a pretty major paint scratch from where the bag pressed against the frame. Has anyone else experienced this?

Of course the one time I used it I got caught in a major rain storm so maybe some dirt got in there but was very disappointed with this after being used on one 3 hour ride.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I noticed some paint wear. I put electrical tape wherever the bag or straps hit the frame.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I noticed a bit of wear too. I've put down some clear frame skin to protect the area.


----------



## dbeadle (Mar 4, 2014)

Kind of ridiculous to me that a bag, that is designed to be attached directly to your frame, would scratch your frame after a single use. And more surprised that no one else seems to be talking about it in the product reviews. Am I the only one?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I think just about any durable fabric would do the same thing...it's more about the durability of the paint/clear coat, IMO.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. In my experience, anything that can rub, no matter how soft, will get dirt/grit under it and scuff the surface. It's not really a product flaw, but a basic fact. I first learned this many years ago strapping bags on my motorcycle. The only solution I've found is to put some adhesive backed protective film down first.


----------



## redtil (Sep 1, 2012)

I think a lot depends on the shape of your tubes.On my Sommet which has more angular/fatter shaped tubes it fits super secure,absolutely no movement at all.When I tried it on my meta with round tubes it moved around,side to side.I've put a back country mother load strap on the meta now & that seems way better on rounder tubes,way more secure than the gripper.


----------



## SLCpowderhound (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got 2 and love them! I opted to attach it under my saddle on my xc race bike and my gravel bike. I put the co2 cartridges in the rear co2 pockets and a lever on the side mesh pocket. They haven't shifted or moved at all. I've put a bunch of miles on both and they are rock solid. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I modified mine with a Velcro strap around the side mesh pocket after losing a multi tool from there. Be careful with what you stuff on the side pocket!


----------

